# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Consumo Domestico >  A Coruña beberá agua de una antigua mina

## perdiguera

Noticia del diario digital el país. 

http://politica.elpais.com/politica/...13_948776.html

¿Será entonces mineral?

----------

F. Lázaro (21-nov-2016),HUESITO (21-nov-2016),Jonasino (21-nov-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> ¿Será entonces mineral?


Je,je,je buen chiste

----------

